# The final plunge into photography



## flyingPhoto (May 30, 2021)

Just hit the confirm purchase button, and for what for me is a princely sum i am getting a used, in "excellent condition"  factory baby blue 23cii and a dual dichro s 23c color head unused, in original plastic wrappings with what appears to be a second unused factory new and factory wrapped standard 75 watt condenser light head in the box.  and a decent print easel. that the seller says comes with at least one lens, and an unspecified negative holder.

The price was higher then i wanted, but still saved 1600$ then if i had bought a factory new 23ciii - xl dichroic enlarger from b and h. 

Now i admit i DO need a timer, and most likely a new lens just to be sure i can get all the 120 formats. 

Is it worth spending more to get the same thing in a newer version on some accessories?


----------



## ac12 (May 31, 2021)

Today, you can find a LOT of good used enlarging lenses at very reasonable prices.
But you NEED to do the research, to know what to buy.  Get the newer lenses, not the real old 1950s lenses.  There are many posts on the internet about lenses.
As for timer, electronic is nice, but effectively gets you very little over a good mechanical timer. Presuming you expose for longer than 5 seconds.


----------

